# Fish less Cycling Question



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

hey all, been a LONG time since I've been on here. I sold off my old freshwater planted tank a few years ago and recently got back in the hobby but now in a SW tank

I have a Red Sea 130 D Max (bought of craigslist, great deal) and am currently cycling the tank via the fish less shrimp method with my live rock and sand in the tank. 

Current readings at

2 ppm ammonia 
5 ppm nitrite 
40 ppm nitrate

Do I ever pull the shrimp bag out or does it stay in there until I get through the ammonia readings? 

I'm going to wait to add any clean up crew until I get through the diatom stage. 

All sound correct? Thanks!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I would remove most of the shrimp and either switch to just ammonia itself or just let it level off without the shrimp. Seeing as you have nitrates developed already you know you have the necessary bacteria to convert the wastes, your algae bloom \diatoms are coming soon for sure. You can always get a couple hermit crabs that are tough once you are ammonia free and your nitrates are lowered from a water change or macro algae. Feeding the crabs, if there is no algae present, can keep the cycle going .


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

badxgillen said:


> I would remove most of the shrimp and either switch to just ammonia itself or just let it level off without the shrimp. Seeing as you have nitrates developed already you know you have the necessary bacteria to convert the wastes, your algae bloom \diatoms are coming soon for sure. You can always get a couple hermit crabs that are tough once you are ammonia free and your nitrates are lowered from a water change or macro algae. Feeding the crabs, if there is no algae present, can keep the cycle going .



Thanks for the tip, much appreciated. Diatoms were starting to take over last night.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Any pics or a build thread in the works? Is it going to be a fish and live rock or a full blown reef tank?


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

FOWLR to start. Red Seas don't need a build thread as they all in one and simple to set up honestly. Once I get a little further along, I'll get pics up nright now only rocks and sand haha


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have the exact same model upstairs in my house. I did add some things to the system and have yet to mod the lighting, I just like seeing what other people have done with their setups. Mine is all softies as I still have the stock 65 watt PC bulbs. I could have gone LPS but I wanted the tank full without War between the colonies.


----------

